# Midnight Madness



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

There was a poster at BA Scarborough today for the upcoming Midnight Madness - on the 26th of Nov. No flyer yet, but they had Marineland 10g with hood, though no lightbulb, on sale for $24.


----------



## ninjaturtle (Apr 12, 2011)

yea i saw the posters but it had like no details at all. do they post the details online too? or must i find it at store?


----------



## TLe041 (Feb 9, 2010)

They usually send an email a week before.

As with most BA sales, I've always found it to be disappointing and poorly-planned/disorganized.


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

yes - but they're usually okay for salt, if not anything else.


----------



## Norman (Feb 13, 2011)

Does any one know when the flyer is due to come out?


----------



## cichlidspiro (May 11, 2011)

I usually get them between wendsday and fri In my email. I'm loking forward to it kinda


----------



## FlyingHellFish (Mar 7, 2011)

The flyer they handed out didn't have any great deals, well for me anyways, the best deal was the 30% off all live plants at 11 - 12 am.


Unless they have new shipments, I doubt the selection would be great. I went there a few days ago and they had some pretty lame plants. 

Do you guys think Big Al will have any Dwarf hair glass or any carpet plants?


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

I picked up some very nice HC from the store in mississauga last weekend. best pots ive ever seen.


----------



## vaporize (Apr 10, 2006)

anybody have the hand out handy?


----------



## mitchell (Oct 21, 2011)

Vaporize pm sent


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

Red flag deals often posts the flyer images on the site. 

So couple questions... is it chain wide? I know usually there is a chain wide MM sale this time of year. And anyone have flyers for oakville/burlington/mississauga?


----------



## Norman (Feb 13, 2011)

Is the flyer out? I haven't seen anything except the announcement that there will be a sale...


----------



## WiyRay (Jan 11, 2009)

I'm a lil surprised that there is nothing on the website about it. They usually post a couple weeks in advanced. Anyways, I picked up the flyer from BA Scarb today. Here ya go


----------



## Yami (May 1, 2011)

cheers mate im gonna do pick some neon tetra and some other fish

btw, 24 for 10G+hood is regular price

if it is $19.99 then this is when they have on sale

i am a BA scarb fan and i go there pretty often lol best BA store.


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

No salt deals... BA fails yet again...


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

Chromey said:


> No salt deals... BA fails yet again...


Uh, salt is their Boxing Day draw. Doesn't make sense to have a sale on salt less than 30 days before... their sale on salt.


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

It's not even a sale...

I can get some the items cheaper than what they advertise >.>


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

and that makes it not a sale? lol!


----------



## BettaBeats (Jan 14, 2010)

awesome, and its late cuz the guy was on vacation.. Joel's a great dude and friend!

I'm going for livestock and I am SO tempted to pick up that 24 cube.. ugh! but I'd have to upgrade lighting and cycle and and and.......


but I have the PERFECT spot for it!


----------



## Syed (Oct 20, 2010)

Will said:


> Uh, salt is their Boxing Day draw. Doesn't make sense to have a sale on salt less than 30 days before... their sale on salt.


Guess I'll have to wait till then lol.


----------



## FlyingHellFish (Mar 7, 2011)

Do they usually have a full staff on hand for this or is it more of "first come first serve" ... god knows the staff there loves to answer questions...


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

any1 got anything interesting today?


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

went there to pick up 20 neon tetras for 4 for 1.99 and maybe 4 otos and any sae @ 20% off, got there around 6:20pm there was 3 neons left floating dead, no otos or sae's to be found


----------



## Syed (Oct 20, 2010)

I originally went there to get a peppermint shrimp and apistia X to kill those pests. I also ended up with a Bangaii cardinalfish and bubble coral. Yeah I don't know how that happened lol.


----------



## mitchell (Oct 21, 2011)

Grabbed some Bali live rock


----------

